# Highland vs Dexter Cattle Question



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

So, I'm seriously considering getting Highlands but have a few questions. First, here's our situation: We live in the coast range of Oregon at about 1250 elevation. We have 12 acres that's about 1/3 big timber (doug fir) and about 2/3 blackberries, scotch broom, small replanted firs, and a mix of grasses and other plants. Summer highs are 80s, rarely 90s. Winter lows are mid-20s generally and teens occasionally. 2-3 "big" snowfalls of 2-3 feet that melts within a couple of weeks. I'd like a dual purpose cattle breed that is disease resistant, calves with little to no help, can withstand our winters with little shelter, docile, smaller for handling purposes and to get the most out of our small acreage. I plan on pasture only with some treats. I plan on dividing the acreage into eight 1/2-acre pastures and doing a 3-day rotational grazing plan and hope to have winter grazing and no need or minimal need for hay (I need help with this but that's a different post). I'd like to have 1-2 cows to milk and raise their calves for milk. I'd like to milk share with the calf and milk once a day. The pastures will also be shared with 2-3 pigs, ducks, geese, chickens, possibly 2-3 goats and 2-3 sheep.

Here's my questions:

I've read Highlands are good at clearing brush and do well on poor pasture. I'd like to get them soon and have them help improve our pasture. So, how good are they at brush clearing? Compared to a goat? 

Those of you who milk your Highlands, how much milk do they give per day and how often do you milk? Have you calf shared and how much did they give then? Is the hair a problem with milking?

From your experience, is what I've read about Highlands being hardy, disease resistant, and docile true?

How are they with other animals?

How do Highlands compare to Dexters in all the above? 

Sorry this is so long and thank you, thank you for your help.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

Highlands are great at clearing brush, and they don't chew bark or kill trees. The great thing about them compared to goats is they can defend themselves very well against predators.

I don't milk mine, yet- but from what I hear from my friends with typical dairy cows they have to milk ALOT and they are actually trying to breed with minis to reduce amount of milk. So if you don't need a gallon of milk a day, maybe Highlands would be more suitable.

They are indeed hardy. They don't need much and are easy keepers. I worm mine yearly and that's it. Mine are tame, love brushing, but the young ones are surprisingly energetic at times, so you have to watch out. 

How they get along with other animals depends on their breeding, I assume. Mine DO NOT like dogs, or cats (very protective). Because I've seen how they can use their horns, I would hesitate putting them with equine, but I've heard others pasture theirs with horses...
I have one Highland Heifer (3 yrs) for sale in Northern Cal, if interested.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

you would probably want to dehorn them if you plan to milk, and maybe clip them in the summer to help with sanitation of milking. 
The horns could be a problem if you will be close and milking.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I absolutely adore Highland cattle but they aren't traditionally considered a dual purpose breed, they are beefs, and they aren't small. We have Dexters and they do everything you are asking for. Ours clear brush better than our neighbour's goats and get along well with the dogs, cat and chickens. The biggest problem is getting them bred - that would be less of a problem with Highlands as they can breed with larger bulls (a consideration if Highland bulls or AI techs are hard to come by where you are).


----------



## Ping (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you all. I think I'll probably keep a bull regardless of which breed I go with just to avoid the hassle of AI and finding breeders in my area. How much bigger an animal is a Highland versus a Dexter? I understood HIghlands to be a smaller animal. Are Dexters harder to milk being a smaller/shorter animal, mechanically speaking? Just curious. Anyone have an idea of milk production in either breed?
Thanks again.


----------



## Stoufferspizza (Feb 9, 2009)

We are looking into Dexters too and there are "long legged" and "short legged" Dexters. The Dexter owner we visited didn't milk his at all, but there can be a sizable difference in height between a long legged and short - there are some that appear "medium" too if the parents were one long and one short, although you can also breed two long legged and get a short legged one still - no guarantees.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I like my Dexters. Here is my bull at two years of age. He is on the bigish side for a Dexter at 46 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We built a milking stand for our dexters. It is about 6 inches high, but we plan to raise it up another 3-4 next week or two. We have one long-legged ( also called non-carrier) and one short legged ( or carrier). You really need to talk to an experienced breeder about dexters. There is a lot of mis-information going around about long vs short leg. My long legged is only about 38 inches tall, my short is 37, but she is actually a bigger bodied cow. She will be producing our beef calves. 

My Sweetie ( first year with us) gave easily a gallon a day last lactation with her previous owners with having the calf on her 24/7. We are four weeks into her lactation and getting 3/4 gallon on once a day with calf on 24/7. She has been reported to give up to 3 gallons if you take the calf off or at weaning. 

Also, even though they are smaller cattle, and usually very gentle, we do not allow horns on our farm. 

Look for posts here on milking dexters and on the Keeping a Family Cow boards, they are very helpful as well, and many of them milk dexters.

Tilly


----------

